# Salomon Malamute Boot Sizing



## schmidtwerd (Oct 13, 2008)

So I'm ready to buy new boots. I'm thinking the Malamutes look like what I'm looking for. I've been working at Alta for 2 years now and been doing 90%/10% skiing to boarding at the moment, so I'm pretty used to the tight feel of ski boots. My current snowboarding boots are Burton Rulers from ~05/06 winter. I bought them pretty big and they're now huge on me. I believe they were size 12s. I wear a street shoe of size 12 or 11.5, and my ski boot size is 28.5. Should I be looking at 28.5 for the Malamutes?? Or a little large compared to my ski boots? Any skiers/snowboarders have any insight on this?? Or anyone who has this boot, can you comment on sizing?


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

Use Mondopoint


I wear skate shoes of size 9,5. My foot is 275 MP, but my Malamutes US9,5 have 270 MP liners.


----------



## MSH (Feb 6, 2010)

I've got Malamute's in size 47 euro, and I use use 46 in street shoes.


----------

